# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Drinkvoeding bij decubitus

## Evisleegers

Hallo, 

Ik ben een student aan de hogeschool van Arnhem en Nijmegen. 
Momenteel doe ik een onderzoek naar de drinkvoeding Resource Reparair van Nestlé. De oude naam is Clinutren Repair. Dit wordt voornamelijk gebruikt bij decubitus. Heeft er iemand ervaring met deze drinkvoeding? Zo ja, hoe wordt deze ervaren?
Zo nee, wat voor soort drinkvoeding wordt er wel gebruikt? 
Alvast bedankt!

Evi

----------

